# Outback Fbhs Havana Interior



## Mike Breul (Mar 28, 2006)

About two weeks ago I picked up my FBHS with the Havana Interior. My daughter finally taught me how to post pictures with links so here they are!

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...lery&cmd=albums


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Mike Breul said:


> About two weeks ago I picked up my FBHS with the Havana Interior. My daughter finally taught me how to post pictures with links so here they are!
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...lery&cmd=albums
> [snapback]102761[/snapback]​


Mike,

This link, and the one in the Test message go straight to MY albums rather than yours.







Don't know how that happened.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> Mike Breul said:
> 
> 
> > About two weeks ago I picked up my FBHS with the Havana Interior. My daughter finally taught me how to post pictures with links so here they are!
> ...


same here.....

Highlander-


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Mike Breul said:


> About two weeks ago I picked up my FBHS with the Havana Interior. My daughter finally taught me how to post pictures with links so here they are!
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...lery&cmd=albums
> [snapback]102761[/snapback]​


Hi Mike I don't know what you did but all I get when I hit it is my gallery too

Don


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

You are all WRONG! It goes to MY gallery.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Went to my gallery also. But then, it was nice looking at my pictures again...









Dan


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

GoVols said:


> You are all WRONG! It goes to MY gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nooooo, it goes to mine!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Mine too but I'll help.

clicky thingy

Looks good.

Bill.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Looks good! Thanks Bill.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

OVTT said:


> Looks good! Thanks Bill.
> [snapback]102804[/snapback]​


Oooooooo....Aahhhhhhhhhh
I really like the leaf pattern!
It looks fresh!
MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very nice Mike!
I'm sure you will enjoy it for years to come.

And thank you, Bill, for stopping the madness!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I don't have a gallary.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> And thank you, Bill, for stopping the madness!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill, now that you've passed that test, we have a bigger one for you


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

Mike Breul said:


> About two weeks ago I picked up my FBHS with the Havana Interior. My daughter finally taught me how to post pictures with links so here they are!
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...lery&cmd=albums
> [snapback]102761[/snapback]​


Mike, the link you posted takes each person to their individual albums page...

Try, the following:

1. Go to your albums page.
2. If the Album you would like to share does not say _Public_ under the *Status* column:
- click the *Edit* link under the *Controls* column
- mark the *Public* checkbox
- click the *Edit Album* button
3. Now, click the *View* link under the *Controls* column.
4. Paste that URL into a message like you did before.

Like this...

My Album

Hope that helps.


----------

